# Follow Up - Fall Barbecue for snow contractors



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Just got back home after the BBQ. The turnout was not as big as I thought but I think it was good. Rain did kept us inside the salt shed most of the time but it was not that bad to keep us from looking at the new equipment on the lot. I saw the new Boss Smart Hitch and Fisher Minute Mount II snowplows. I had the dealer show me how fast and easy it is to hookup and unhook. I might say that I am impressed on how much easier they are to mount and unmount than before. I watched the dealer hook up the Boss plow and it did not take the dealer as much effort to hook up as the Fisher plow would do but as a result they both take just about the same amount of time to hook up. I like the improved setup of Fisher plows. Also I saw the stainless steel X-Blade. It looks very nice and strong, but I wonder why the angle of attack is not the same as the regular yellow plows. Sorry, no pictures. At around noon, John Parker demonstrated about his Magic Salt and sprayed the pile of salt in his shed. I bought a few bags of Magic Salt to try out this winter. Saw some of you Plowsite members like Chuck, John P., Mick, Got Grass, ProSno, JCurtis, Dino, Snow, Pelican. Didn't talk to them but it was good to see them.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

You should have walked up and said hello!!!:waving: 

None of us Bite 


You're right the weather sucked... but the company was good.

It was nice to see Tammy from SIMA there. ( NO she didn't bring the rain with her... it was there before she arrived) and also to get a chance to meet Pelican ( great truck for a Ford) and the rest of the guys I chat with on line.

Wish I coulda brought that CASE 621D home with me

Now John can start planning for next year. 

PS John, Thanks again for hosting this BBQ every year.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

John, Thanks for putting on the show!

I didn't get there until a bit later, had some morning work to take care of. It was great to meet a bunch of the guys, wxmn6, you should've come over and said hello!

Unfortunately, the vendors picked up a bit early, and took off while I was BSing with everyone. I spotted the Sidewing on arrival and really wanted to look it over but missed it.

Hope you'll do this again next year, John, and we'll all pray for better weather!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Pelican, Thats some body on your truck. It looks more impressive up close ( the pics you posted don't do it justice.

I am considering getting a Henderson Munibody III set up for a salt / dumptruck setup. Just not sure if that comes in Stainless yet.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

It was great to see the members here ( It was a very good turn out considering the weather) at the cookout and yes thanks John for all the work that you do for this event, I'll see you next year.
Jcurtis beat me to the punch, Pelican that is the THE BEST plow truck I've EVER SEEN! 

I guess the only weather that would have been worse would be snow, but then again.....


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make it this year... I had to work all day. Maybe next year I will be able to get the day off... Sounds like it turned out great like last year. Will someone be posting photos?


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Anybody got any pics??*

Been readin about this forever, just too far away for me.
Anybody get any pics for those of us who couldn't attend???
I know I would love to see some,
Mark K


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Just got home. Enjoyed seeing the gang again. I took off about 2:00 so didn't get to see everybody. I was pretty focused on getting my load of Magic Salt. 

Only had one pretty exciting moment on the way home. Going up I495 there was a car heading toward us going the wrong way. He was all in the left hand lane, so I got in the second lane and let him by. He kept on going and I couldn't tell what happened to him.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Thankyou*

I just wanted to thank all of those who came and wished we could have had better weather.The turn out from our count this year was about 65 as opposed to the 150 or so we usually get.We also had 17 vendors who didnt show do to the weather but i am sure they will be back in force next year.For those vendors and attendees who were able to make it i just wanted to say thankyou and hey we will see you next year.
John Parker


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Gas for the 950 mile round trip to Poughkeepsie--$69.00

A bag of Chips Ahoy chocolate chocolate chip cookies and a 2-litre bottle of Pepsi (to keep that sugar rush going when the old eyelids started to droop)--$4.58

Tolls along the way--$8.50

The chance stand in the rain looking at some fine equipment; to learn some things about this business I hadn't learned yet; to meet and talk with a good bunch of guys I'd only known previously as screennames, about a shared passion--priceless.  

Thanks, John P. for hosting such a fine (although somewhat soggy) party.  



(The chance to meet and talk with Trooper Cornelius of the PA State Police about going 81mph in a 65mph zone--$144.50 and a blemish on an otherwise citation free 30-year driving record.   )


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

What is it with the PA Troopers? I got tagged last year on my way to Pittsburgh for "doing 85 in a 65" but the trooper said he would write it up as "75 in a 65". The part that irked me is that I WAS doing 75... That was my first citation ever...

The BBQ was fun, and it was great to see many old friends I had not seen since the last BBQ( Dino, Jeff Curtis, got grass, snow, geo, and others), and to meet so many new friends. I finally got to talk to Reg from Sidewing Plows, got a GOOD look at Pelican's truck (actually got to sit in it and fire it up), I got to check out Turf Plus' "International Magic Salt Flagship" (that is a NICE truck, which I also fired up), talked to Steve from RCS, Mick, JD Plower & his Dad, Brian, Russ, and George from SMG, Tammy from SIMA, and of course John Parker. 

Unfortunately, the BBQ broke up early, so I did not get to talk to as many people as I wanted. It wasn't until after we left that I realized I was standing next to wxmn6, who I had wanted to chat with.

It is also unfortunate that so many vendors decided not to come, or just left equipment with no representatives. Even though the turn out was less than expected, they missed a great opportunity to talk about their products to a VERY dedicated group of Professionals.

I also thought it was funny watching John's dog Mulch, running all over the Magic Salt pile, and napping on the top. I think that says a lot about Magic Salt, the fact that a dog climbs and sleeps on it regularly, and it does not bother him at all.

I want to echo everyone else's sentiments, and say THANKS to John Parker for once again inviting us all to his place, and showing us such a hospitable time.


~Chuck

(snow had his camera, but I don't know if he got any pics of us. I would be he got pics of Pelican's truck though!)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I decided to split this thread, so I can unstick the original thread.

~Chuck


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

In spit of the weather, i still had a fun time talking to people i haven't seen in a while. I met tim1075, i've been talking to him online for like 2 years or so. The vendors did leave early, but i stayed till around 4pm talking to a lot of people.

When i came up with the idea for the bbq and started talking to john parker about it, he offered to host it at his shop. This whole event would have never been started if it wasn't for John's offer to host it at his shop. I'm sure there's a lot of work involved to organize such an event, so thanks again john. I had a good time.


I did get some photos of turf plus's truck, pelican's truck and aspen environmental truck. The photos are in my webshots album (link in my signature). Pelican's are in his album on the 2nd page, turf plus's and aspens are in the misc. album.




Hopefully next year will be a nice day. Thanks again John.



Bryan


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

From the "old guy" to the "young guy" - congratulations on a good idea, Bryan. 

wxmn6 - I remember seeing you there although I didn't realize it at the time. I was wondering who "Stephen" might be. Next year, hit me up side of the head or something. I really hate it when that happens - I get back home and figure out too late who I was talking to. 

Too bad we didn't get a group picture. Maybe next year.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Gentlemen, I would like to thank John for putting this BBQ on, it has to take a lot of planning and time on his part, Thank you John. I'd like to thank Dino, He's the one who told me I really should go after I e-mailed him. I had a great time even in the rain. Just swapping ideas and talking shop was worth the ride and I finally met Chuck and seen Pelicans truck up close-nice truck Pelican hope we get some snow now. Glad I had the chance to meet everyone. Thanks again John.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

There was a conveyor and spinner salter that can be mounted in any dump body on display. I wanted to check it out more, but the vendor left early. It did seem to have it's flaws at first glance, but I wanted to check it out more. I got the flyers they had, and have not yet been able to check out the web site (website not responding message).

One of the drawbacks is once the salt gets low in the body, you have to refill. Even still, it will not empty the body completely. I heard a mention of having to shovel the salt onto the conveyor. On a positive note, the spreader can be removed in 15 minutes. You can also dump the body with the spreader in place.

Here's the link (maybe it will work?).

www.harder.lagasseworks.com

~Chuck


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I had a great time. Even though it rained. It was still worth the trip. Hopefully it'll be better in the weather dept. next year. Thanks Alot John.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The Harder link isn't working. Seems to connect, but just never gets loaded. 

I talked to the Harder rep about that conveyor. Weighs about 600 lbs with central hydraulics. The idea is that as the material in the dump bed gets low, you raise the box to get more onto the conveyor, then open the gate to spread out the last bit. He was wanting input as to offering it with a gas motor. I would think they monitor this site if anybody has ideas for them.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I was looking at that Harder unit too. Seems like a sweet unit, I especially liked the urethane spinner guard.

I was thinking of a easy way to build something that would be able to be slid into the dump body that would create an angle on the bed floor so you don't have to raise the bed or shovel.

I don't think it needs ( the angle) to be as steep as the sides of a
Vbox , so maybe a few Pressure treated 2x4s, or 4x4's and some pressure treated plywood. This would last through a season or two I think, and would be easy enough to remove when the conveyor is removed.

It seems like it would work to me... anybody got any ideas.


P.S. The Link worked for me this morning


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

I just returned early this morning, I didn't get out of the rain until almost Chicago, I wonder if it was following me around 

I also would like to thank John for hosting the barbecue he did a fantastic job! Thanks again for allowing me and my wife to set up our TURK-KEY WING display, I hope that everyone had the chance to see how they work.
I had a great time, finally got to meet the guys from plowsite so now I will know who I'm talking too. I didn't know this until after we left- my wife was talking to John's son and found out he was a PACKER FAN ! GO PACK GO!
Once again thanks John for having us, and we will be back next year with sunshine!

Rod & Lynn

p.s. sonjaab your an animal


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Wow alot of response thanks guys.You make it all worth it.Hey Rod if that guy said he was my son he was pulling your leg as he is one of my Magic salesmen.Only 3 of my salesmen were able to come to the bbq but hopefully they got to meet some of you.
On the subject of the Harder spreader,We had one and loved it.It was a larger unit for a 33000gvw truck.Besides the easy removal it gavd the truck a much lower center of gravity so it wasnt as tippy as with a traditional spreader.We also put removable angle iron in the box so that more material would stay on the chain.I would say that about 90% of the load gets spread and very little is left in the bed.When you noticed that the truck wasnt spreading anymore material then we would stop lift the bed and jerk the truck as if you were dumping a load only the tailgate is shut.Material falls on the chain and your in business again.Highway departments around here use them and they are pretty neat we liked it.
John P


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

Sorry John, I think my wife just assumed that he was your son
You know how confused they can be sometimes  . The sun is shining here today so I think I will go out and enjoy it. Thanks again John

Rod


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Aside from the rain it was a great time. Unfortunatly most of what I wanted to check out wasnt there. We never did get that group picture. Great to see everyone again & meet everyone else.

It started raning about 1.5 hrs into the drive there. Didnt stop untill arround Rochester on the way home.
Good thing 75 didnt ride down there!!! Way home I saw the aftermath of a Honda that got stuck in the downpour & took a messy spill into the guard rail.


Thanks again for the vacation John...


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

John, Just wanted to thank you for a good time, had a good time talked to a few of the plowsite people and also talked to a few vendors, finally got to meet john from the liquid spray systems and talked to him for like an hour about having him custom build a system for me, anyway had a great time and already looking forward to next year. Thanks John Parker


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I just wanted to thank JP and staff for hosting the BBQ along with all the MFG. for making an appearance. I arrived Wed. and got a first hand look at what it takes to host an event like this. The good part was demoing all the equipment as it arrived. Aside from the rain it was a great time and wouldn't have missed it. It was good to see Chuck and Chris Smith, Dino, JP, Ryan Smith, Steve from RCS, John from IMUS, Ron from Aspen, Pelican, The SMG boyz, Danny and Caesar from Taconic and Tammy. Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm also sorry I didn't have enough time to talk to everyone but it was a few long days at the Magic Palace. I really liked Pelican's F550 (that truck should have been parked out front) and I finally got to see how the Turkey wings work. Looking forward to next year. Thanx again John!!


John


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I'm a bit disappointed that I did not get myself to talk to you guys. If you did not remember, I am deaf. Yes, I am deaf. The problem is that usually deaf people don't talk much so it is just a bad habit that I am having. I have a 90% hearing loss but I still can hear with my hearing aids. I can talk with my voice, but can only says a few words clearly. Usually when I communicate with hearing people, I write on a notepad and write it back and forth. Another method is by lip reading. It depends on each individuals. Some people I can clearly understand, some I have no idea what they are saying. But to me, the best method is writing on a notepad back and forth. Next year I will try to get myself to talk to you guys. :waving: 

Please feel free to talk or chat with me by emailing or IM. My IM screenname is the same as my plowsite ID. 

John P. - thank you for hosting this event. I will be trying out your magic salt this winter.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

We really should have all gotten together for a Plowsite group picture. Who was in charge of taking the picture anyway? Well, there is always next year. 

John


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Stephen, I DID forget you were deaf, which I apologize for. You did tell us earlier in this thread you used a notepad to communicate. That is how I realized it was you standing next to me. After we left, I was telling my wife "There was a guy next to me and got grass who was talking to a manufacturer, and taking notes". THAT is when I realized it was you.  You will be easy for me to find next year, because you look A LOT like Aspen's brother.

TurfPlus, we went out to lunch when we left you... then from there to dinner (with a smaller group) and we didn't get home until 2 am! Lots of laughs.

Both your truck and Pelican's should have been parked out front.

~Chuck


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Stephen, I did see you walking around but I didn't know who you were. I apologize. I also want to apologize to Got Grass, Mick, John D, Snow, wxmn6, SLC1, Rod, JCurtis, ProSno, Digger, BRIMOW525 and anyone else I missed. I will definitely talk to everyone there next year.

Chuck, Thanx again for the compliment. I was thinking about looking for you after the BBQ, but after getting soaked loading a pusher and two pallets on my truck I just wanted to get home. I hate driving at night in the rain. Lori and I will be taking Chris up on her dinner offer.  

John


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

John and crew THANKS for a great but wet time ! Glad 
to see some old faces from last year......Got your
room ready in the 1000 Islands ! Tell that young guy
who works for you (Dan?) who is coming to Hannibal 
salmon fishing. I will expect to hear from him !
Thanks to Got Grass for waking me up at the motel.
I got tooooo blasted friday nite a Pizza Uno !
Turkey wing man...thanks for bringing those wings!
Saved a few bucks on shipping. I just hope we
get KILLER snow this year so I may use them and
my Magic Salt !.....Went to Atlantic City and left a
few dead presidents there...BOO- HOO !!!
Now in Collingswood NJ visiting family for a few
days..then back home !
Once again thanks all!.......geo

BTW; wheres that T-shirt guy ? Did you make them ?
If not I can get some done if anyone is still interested.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> BTW; wheres that T-shirt guy ?


That's him, right there in the center of the front row of the Plowsite group picture. 

The T-shirts were something I was looking forward to, along with everything else. I'd still be interested in one. Maybe somebody should post a poll and see if there's enough interest to get some made and sell them here?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Yeah, where was he??????*

:realmad:

I was ticked that the T-shirt guy didn't show too. I wanted to get a couple of shirts and a sweatshirt from him.

OH well, Guess he lost out on some payup ....

Now his wife is gonna be :realmad:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

wxmn6, now that you have described yourself, I know I saw you while I was talking with Digger near the front door. You had that look as if you wanted to say something, but didn't. Next year, don't be so shy, there's no one here who won't work on communicating with you!

Apparently there's a number of guys I didn't get to meet who were there, the name tags didn't fair well in the rain. Sorry to anyone I missed.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Sorry about the shirts fellas, never did get ok to use plowsite on them. Regardless, the lady that was to own 50% of my wife's store with her decided to back out at the last minute. So i've been working for my business & the wife's, no time for the trip. Maybe we can do something through plowsite??? Hope to be able to come next year!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Let me talk to Chuck Keough about it. I know he had a limited number of LawnSite T shirts made up last year.

~Chuck


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FOZ.......No problem mister ! We will get the tshirt
deal going somehow ! I have them made for my
bar all the time ! I will post a new thread and
see if there is any interest in sweats and shirts !
But you are right about the plowsite logo permission!
Who is the site owner here ? Chuck ? John ?
Let me know....................geo


----------

